# New Years Eve Gig Video Clips



## Bob Rock (Mar 11, 2006)

My band, Classic Havoc played New Years Eve. Here are some video clips from this historic event:

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=25575584

Enjoy


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Bob Rock said:


> My band, Classic Havoc played New Years Eve. Here are some video clips from this historic event:
> 
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=25575584
> 
> Enjoy


Nice job man. More rocky than the original but a cool spin on a classic tune.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds like the Jeff Healey version. Funny but I was in a very similarly-configured band (guit/bass/drums/female front) and we did the same version - caused me to reminisce for a moment there. Hey, correct me if I'm wrong but did I see a Godin in there? If so then it's even more spooky - I had one and did the piezo-acoustic-thing too.

Nice work Bob


----------



## Bob Rock (Mar 11, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Sounds like the Jeff Healey version. Funny but I was in a very similarly-configured band (guit/bass/drums/female front) and we did the same version - caused me to reminisce for a moment there. Hey, correct me if I'm wrong but did I see a Godin in there? If so then it's even more spooky - I had one and did the piezo-acoustic-thing too.
> 
> Nice work Bob


It is a Godin XTSA. It does the piezo-acoustic thing and has a midi interface, a great little guitar.
You are correct, it is a cover of Jeff Healy's version.


----------

